# Cutting Board Pen Blanks



## Rockytime (Nov 29, 2014)

Over 30 years ago when my youngest daughter was in Jr Hi she had a boyfriend who made a cutting board for my wife as a Christmas present. He mad it in his shop class. We have had it for all these years and finally retired it. Today the temperature was about 68. A perfect day for moving the table saw outside and cut up the cutting board for turning blanks. A friend planed the the board down and I cut it up. I made a pen for my daughter with one of the blanks. It is quick and dirty but it is a pen.


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 29, 2014)

That looks really nice...


----------



## JohnU (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks like walnut, oak and paduak or Brazilian cherry.  Nice color combinations and a nice looking pen.  Way to recycle!


----------



## Sataro (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice looking pen! Easy way to get some segmented blanks & recycle some material at the same time.


----------



## Quality Pen (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice.

Sentimental pens, or pens with a story make the best!


----------

